# Remington 770 30-06



## coyotehunter25

Im thinking about buying a remington 770 in a 30-06. does anyone have any experince with this gun? if so any info would be great(quality, price, durability, ect) thanks guys


----------



## ReidRH

My father in law hunts with one everyday of deer season! He loves it!


----------



## coyotehunter25

ok thanks i found one new in box with scope for $370 not a bad deal so i thought i would see what other people thought about it.


----------



## tamccain

I have not heard good things about the 770. The 700 is a good gun, but the 770 is a very cheap gun. I was looking at one at Sportsman's warehouse and the guy showed me just how easily the bolt will jam. He then showed me a very slightly more expensive ($30 more) Savage. It is a great gun with a very smooth bolt. Much less likely to jam.

On another note: I had told the guy that I wouldn't be buying that day and probably wouldn't be anytime soon, so he had no motivation to move me to another gun, but he did anyway.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum tamccain. Always nice to have another Arizonan on the forum.


----------



## ebbs

I agree with tamccain on this one. I've seen and compared the 770 to other bargain rifles at it's the bottom of the barrel IMO. Poorly built, the bolt rattles around in there horribly. Just my


----------



## huntfishski

I won a 770 in 7mm-08 at a friends of the NRA dinner. I gave it to my son. He has killed two deer, one coyote, a couple of pigs and one cow elk with it. The bolt hangs up on the cartridge below it in the magazine so it is tough for follow up shots. I would not buy one. I would go with the savage. And I am a big fan of the 700!


----------



## youngdon

I'm gonna agree too that you should not buy one. I just asked my friend who I thought had one and he did not care for it at all, hee sold it shortly after buying it.


----------

